# Would my local public high school let me enroll at 25?



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Go back to high school?! I'd rather jump off a 20-story building

EDIT: Head first


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I wonder how awkward it would be to do something like this. I mean the culture, slang, and everything else would have changed so dramatically since you were in high school, I'm sure everyone would think you're lame and weird.


----------



## skyrimorchestra (Jul 23, 2014)

The cutoff for free and appropriate education (FAPE) ends at 21, so you probably could, but it would cost money.


----------

